# Just a quick survey



## mirage_mp (Jun 29, 2013)

I know a lot depends on circumstances (location, advertising etc. ) but I just wondered if most of you meat goat breeders make any money at it? And I'm not asking are they making you millions. All I'm asking is if you break even and have a little extra besides? (Probably kind of a touchy question, but there it is).


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes, I do make money on them, more than break even. My friend donna does very well with them too. She had over 14 kids born this year, most were doelings and she sells them to show homes at $1000 per weaned doeling.


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Yes, I do make money on them, more than break even. My friend donna does very well with them too. She had over 14 kids born this year, most were doelings and she sells them to show homes at $1000 per weaned doeling.


Wow. Just wow.


----------



## mirage_mp (Jun 29, 2013)

If you don't mind my asking, what breed? Is it better to go purebred or cross like Nubian/Boer?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Our prices go all over the map depending on if they go for meat or show; weight or conformation, if they are registered etc.
But generally 150 up at weaning for meat.
Boer/Nub cross makes for excellent growth.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree NancyD


----------



## mirage_mp (Jun 29, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

She has mostly fullbloods but she also has high percentage Boers.


----------



## CantMiss (Mar 25, 2013)

They earn their keep or down the road they go.


----------



## sunrisefarms17 (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm a new goat breeder and i just have 12 right now i started in may but i sell my whethers at Arthur auction sell barn and I've had my 80 pound go for $155 and my 65 pound go for $130.00. I payed $75.00 for them when they were 2 months old (Boers) So to answer your question yes I've broke even and had plenty extra.


----------



## sunrisefarms17 (Jun 24, 2013)

Oh and i forgot to mention that the arthur sell barn price per pound as of July 8th was $1.99 so ive had good luck up there.


----------

